# Lesser Known Movies Worth Seeing



## Hijinks (Jun 6, 2005)

I watched a very good film over the weekend that somehow slipped through the cracks of popularity, as far as films go. I thought I'd start a thread where folks could submit names of films that are very very good, but that most others haven't seen or heard about.

The film I was watching that made me think about this was "Identity," starring John Cusack and Amanda Peet, from 2003. Excellent film, with a "The Sixth Sense"ish "wow" climax at the end. Of course, I never figured out "The Sixth Sense" until the very end anyway, so maybe others realized what was going on in "Identity" before I did, but I still think it's a very well-done flick.

Anyone?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 6, 2005)

City of Lost Children.  It is a foriegn flick from the mid 90's but very stylized and quirky.


----------



## Phanboy (Jun 6, 2005)

Two words...
Star Wars...
Who is it?
I dont know a henry...
BANG
...
...
Thud


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> City of Lost Children.  It is a foriegn flick from the mid 90's but very stylized and quirky.



 Definitely a great one.

I'll throw out Equilibrium, but that's got a pretty strong presence among the geek community.


----------



## Rackhir (Jun 6, 2005)

Dark City - Roger Ebert rose considerably in my opinion when he picked it as his best movie of the year. 

House of Cards, To Play the King, The Final Cut - 3 BBC mini-series from the 90's. Bitting black black comedy about a ruthless amoral politician scheming to become prime minister and then holding on to his power. 

A Shock to the System - Very good black comedy staring Micheal Caine. 

The Blood of Heroes - A post apocalyptic sports story. Juggers play "The game" the objective of which is to put a dog's skull on a stake at the other end of the field. Stars Joan Chen, Ruger Hauer, Vincent D'Nofrio. 

The Big Hit - Very funny comedy staring Mark Walburgh as an assassin who can't stand the idea that people might not like him. And consequently gets walked over by all the people in his life. Talked into doing an "unsanctioned" job by his friends, the kidnapping of a Japanese Industrialist's daughter. Who also turns out to be the god daughter of the Mob boss (avery brooks) they work for. Things go down hill from there... And he has a video over due at the rental place.

Horatio Hornblower - BBC/A&E adaptations of the classic Napoleonic era sea saga. First 4 disks are the best. The Mutiny is also good, but the last two disks suffer from substantially reduced budgets. Stars Ioan Grunfeald (unspellable welsh name- Mr. Fantastic in the new FF movie).

The 90's Gamera Movie remakes (3) - What I always wished the newer godzilla movies had been. Good plots, damm near Hollywood grade special effects and interesting characters.

The Professional : International Edition (AKA Leon - Original title)- Recently re-released on DVD. Get it. One of the best action movies ever made. 

Ultraviolet - Code V's are plotting against mankind, they drink blood, burn and explode when exposed to sunlight. A cop is caught up in this when his best friend and partner disapears on the eve of his wedding. However when he shows up asking for help claming that a death squad is hunting him down, he doesn't show up in mirrors.


----------



## CrusaderX (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm a big fan of "Duel", the 1971 movie directed by Steven Spielberg.  It was meant to be a theatrical release, but was turned into a TV movie instead.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jun 6, 2005)

Good! Somebody mentioned the 90's Gamera movies. Best giant monster movies ever made. Yes, Virginia, giant monster movies can have interesting plots and characters too.

How about Titus? A very good adaptation of what squeamish critics call Shakespeare's worst play. Very strange, but very good.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 6, 2005)

CrusaderX said:
			
		

> I'm a big fan of "Duel", the 1971 movie directed by Steven Spielberg.  It was meant to be a theatrical release, but was turned into a TV movie instead.




that's the road horror movie of the truck chasing the guy in the car, right?


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 6, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Definitely a great one.
> 
> I'll throw out Equilibrium, but that's got a pretty strong presence among the geek community.





Blah, beat me to it. 

I'd also recommend Versus. It's just weird. But in a good way.


----------



## CrusaderX (Jun 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> that's the road horror movie of the truck chasing the guy in the car, right?




Yep, that's it.


----------



## DonTadow (Jun 6, 2005)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> Dark City - Roger Ebert rose considerably in my opinion when he picked it as his best movie of the year.
> 
> House of Cards, To Play the King, The Final Cut - 3 BBC mini-series from the 90's. Bitting black black comedy about a ruthless amoral politician scheming to become prime minister and then holding on to his power.
> 
> ...





Dark city is one of my all time favorite movies.  I"d also suggest if you're a science fiction buff to watch 12 monkeys.  I hate time travel but 12 monkey is time travel done right without the happy ending.


----------



## Mark (Jun 6, 2005)

Hijinks said:
			
		

> Identity




I agree.  Here are some of my suggested ones (in alphabetical order, as links).  Most are particularly good for gamers, and especially GMs, IMO...

The Affair of the Necklace

Dangerous Beauty

Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid

Englishman Who Went Up a Hill But Came Down a Mountain, The

Ghost Dog: The Way of the Samurai

Girl With a Pearl Earring

Identity

Juana la Loca

Lost In La Mancha

Luther

My Favorite Year

The Red Violin

Shadowlands

The Statement

Suriyothai

This Is My Father

Without a Clue

Wizards

Zero Effect


----------



## Campbell (Jun 6, 2005)

*Boondock Saints:* This movie is a gem. Awesome gun fights, wonderful comedy. What could be a cooler than a movie about a couple of Irish meat packers who end up killing a bunch of mobsters for the fun of it. Willem Dafoe is absolutely freaking hilarious in his potrayal of a classical music inspired FBI agent. Americanized Gun-Fu at its best. Not particularly thought-provoking, but it doesn't need to be. It's cool.


----------



## Rackhir (Jun 6, 2005)

Another vote for "My Favorite Year" Great, great film starring Peter O'Toole. "I AM NOT AN ACTOR! I AM A MOVIE STAR!!!"

Ghost Dog is definitely worth a watch. 

Re: Twelve Monkeys. It is a great film, one of my all time favorites, but I didn't consider it a lesser known movie.


----------



## Tanager (Jun 6, 2005)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> Dark City - Roger Ebert rose considerably in my opinion when he picked it as his best movie of the year.
> 
> House of Cards, To Play the King, The Final Cut - 3 BBC mini-series from the 90's. Bitting black black comedy about a ruthless amoral politician scheming to become prime minister and then holding on to his power.
> 
> ...




I'll second all of these. Can't comment on the others you mentioned as I haven't seen them other than _The Professional_ but I'm not sure it qualifies as a lesser known movie, I know very few people who haven't seen it.

Ebert did an excellent feature length commentary on one of the older editions of the _Dark City_ DVD.



			
				demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> How about Titus? A very good adaptation of what squeamish critics call Shakespeare's worst play. Very strange, but very good.



Good call, bizare but visually interesting.



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> City of Lost Children. It is a foriegn flick from the mid 90's but very stylized and quirky.




Another good call, gotta throw in _Delicatessen_ with that.

Ok to add to the list off the top of my head, not all genre flicks though:

_CQ_, a quirky self-referential piece about fantasy and movie making.
_The Duelists_ Riddley Scott directing, Harvey Keitel and Keith Carradine as Napoleonic soldiers carrying a grudge against each other.
_Century Hotel_ essentially a vignette piece connected by a location. But very well done.
_After Life_ Romantic, quirky, perhaps a bit to saccarine. But an interesting Japanese (IIRC) movie about coming to terms with life while you try to choose the one and only memory of your life to take with you to heaven.
_El Espinazo del diablo_ Guillermo Del Toro's masterpiece. I saw this in untitled in Sapnish while in Mexico. Now, I can barely understand a bit of Spanish here and there, but the film is so well crafted visually that I understood it anyway.

And now that I'm thinking of Mexican cinema, how can I leave out _Amores Perros_, _El Crimen del padre Amaro_, _Y tu mamá también_ and _Abre los ojos_.


----------



## Hijinks (Jun 6, 2005)

I wasn't too impressed with _Equilbrium_, I'd give it 3 out of 5 stars, but I do love Christian Bale in anything he does.

I've found that those who have seen _Wizards_ either love it or hate it, there's no in-between.


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 6, 2005)

If you want to a good tear-jerker, rent Cinema Paradiso. It's Italian. Really good flick.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jun 6, 2005)

Ronin: Great action movie, with one of the best car chase scenes ever filmed.

Boondock Saints:  If you liked Pulp Fiction, you'll like this movie.

The Wind and the Lion:  A throwback to the epics of the 1950s and 1960s, featuring great performances by Brian Keith (who plays Teddy Roosevelt) and Sean Connery (who plays a Berber shiek who draws the attention of the United States after kidnapping an American woman in North Africa).


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jun 6, 2005)

Blood Simple.  The best film noir since the 50s.


----------



## MonsterMash (Jun 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> City of Lost Children.  It is a foriegn flick from the mid 90's but very stylized and quirky.



The same people also made _Delicatessen_ which is in a similar vein.
I also enjoyed _Identity_

Few more suggestions:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0209933/ Beau Travail


----------



## barsoomcore (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm attempting to review 26 movies in 26 days on my blog:

http://barsoomcore.blogspot.com

They're all movies from my shelf -- I'm working in alphabetical order, choosing one movie for each letter of the alphabet. So far:

A: _Akira_
B: _Black Orpheus_
C: _Crime Story_
D: _Dragon Inn_
E: _The Evil Dead_
F: _Fallen Angels_

I'll mention one that isn't on my shelf: Bandits -- not the Barry Levinson picture with Bruce Willis but the German film by Katja von Garnier. GREAT film.

Four female convicts record a demo tape and send it to a music agency, hoping for a record deal and a chance to rebuild their lives. Their chance comes unexpectedly when they have to escape and go on the lam -- at which point the music executive realises he's got a tape by a bunch of fugitives, releases a single and our heroines become overnight pop sensations while trying to hide from the police!

Great music, wonderful performances from the actresses, some very sexy love scenes and a heart-wrenching finale. Definitely check it out.


----------



## fredramsey (Jun 6, 2005)

Circle of Iron. Recently came out on DVD. It is a film about Zen that Bruce Lee wanted to make, and I think wrote the story. Very obscure, very cool, IMHO.

Six-String Samurai

Near Dark - best vampire movie ever made


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 6, 2005)

All the above but some more current movies I find very good: 

*The Man Who Knew Too Little* - Spy Spoof and very well done. 
*Secondhand Lions* - Fun, enjoyable.


----------



## Rackhir (Jun 6, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> All the above but some more current movies I find very good:
> *Secondhand Loins* - Fun, enjoyable.




Are you talking about the movie with Michael Caine and Robert Duvall or a Porno Movie I was previously unfamiliar with?


----------



## Nellisir (Jun 6, 2005)

I always liked _Slipstream_, but I'm pulling total blank on who's in it.

Cheers
Nell.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 6, 2005)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> Are you talking about the movie with Michael Caine and Robert Duvall or a Porno Movie I was previously unfamiliar with?



Damn spelling issues...I am a secondhand loon


----------



## Dagger75 (Jun 6, 2005)

Man Bites Dog.    

 Its a french flick about a seriel killer who lets a camara crew follow him as he does his thing.  Very dark humor and violent and other "stuff".


----------



## mmadsen (Jun 6, 2005)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> Boondock Saints:  If you liked Pulp Fiction, you'll like this movie.



Not true, by a long shot, in my case.  I loved _Pulp Fiction_ and hated _Boondock Saints_.







			
				Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> The Wind and the Lion:  A throwback to the epics of the 1950s and 1960s, featuring great performances by Brian Keith (who plays Teddy Roosevelt) and Sean Connery (who plays a Berber shiek who draws the attention of the United States after kidnapping an American woman in North Africa).



I heartily second this recommendation.


----------



## mmadsen (Jun 6, 2005)

Hijinks said:
			
		

> I've found that those who have seen _Wizards_ either love it or hate it, there's no in-between.



Just to be contrarian, I'm somewhere in between on _Wizards_.  There's a kernel of something fascinating in there, but I wouldn't call it a good movie.


----------



## mmadsen (Jun 6, 2005)

Tanager said:
			
		

> _The Duelists_ Riddley Scott directing, Harvey Keitel and Keith Carradine as Napoleonic soldiers carrying a grudge against each other.



_The Duelists_ is Ridley Scott's first movie.  It's excellent.  I still haven't read the Conrad story it's based on though.  Anyway, excellent non-swashbuckly sword-fighting scenes.


----------



## Tetsubo (Jun 6, 2005)

fredramsey said:
			
		

> Circle of Iron. Recently came out on DVD. It is a film about Zen that Bruce Lee wanted to make, and I think wrote the story. Very obscure, very cool, IMHO.
> 
> Six-String Samurai
> 
> Near Dark - best vampire movie ever made




Kill Bill makes so much more sense once you've watched Circle Of Iron. 

I didn't know it was out on DVD yet. My thanks.


----------



## Particle_Man (Jun 6, 2005)

Existence was one I liked.  The joy of virtual reality gaming...and I always wanted to do the restaurant scene in a real restaurant since I saw it.

Dead Man, with Johnny Depp.  Tres Cool.  Western, but done the "meaning of life when I am going to die" way.

Big Night, about 2 1950's italian bros. trying to make it big in America.  Very well done.

The Imposters.  Takes one back to 1930's wacky comedies.

And, the original, accept no tv substitute, accept no hollywood remake, La Femme Nikita.  That one might be lesser known by now...these kids don't know their cinematic past...


----------



## sniffles (Jun 6, 2005)

"Beauty and the Beast", aka "La Belle et la Bete", 1946, French, directed by Jean Cocteau.  THE best film version of the fairy tale ever.  No damned singing teapots!!  And the special effects are pretty impressive for post-WWII France with no budget and no ILM or Rick Baker.

Cocteau's "Orpheus" is pretty neat too.  Who would have thought of magical rubber gloves to allow you to enter Hades?


----------



## mikedidthis (Jun 6, 2005)

Seconding "Dead Man" and "Delicatessan".

Adding in "Harold and Maude" and "Time Bandits". These two are probably well-known here, but I find that people in general seem never to have heard of either of them. If you watch Time Bandits, be sure to get the widescreen DVD. Terry Gilliam was using the entire movie frame, not just the parts you can see on a standard TV set. The VHS version has terrible pan-n-scan and horribly washed-out colors. The DVD corrects that.


----------



## Wombat (Jun 6, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> "Beauty and the Beast", aka "La Belle et la Bete", 1946, French, directed by Jean Cocteau.  THE best film version of the fairy tale ever.  No damned singing teapots!!  And the special effects are pretty impressive for post-WWII France with no budget and no ILM or Rick Baker.
> 
> Cocteau's "Orpheus" is pretty neat too.  Who would have thought of magical rubber gloves to allow you to enter Hades?




Superb films, both of them!  I particularly love the arm-candelabras   

I have two very obscure likes...

Cold Feet -- Keith Carradine, Tom Waits, Sally Kirkland, Bill Pullman, and Rip Torn in a tale of horses, jewel thievery, and high-fashion footware.  Very silly, very odd, but well-acted all the way around and with a wild ending ... definitely sit through the credits.  

Highway 61 -- starring ... _Nobody!_  It all starts in a small Canadian town where the local barber, Corky, a man who has an ambition to play flugelhorn in a New Orleans-style jazz band but only gets gig with a local BTO cover band, finds a dead body in the bathtub out back of his shop.  A little while later a woman comes into town claiming the body is that of her brother and she needs to take him to New Orleans for a funeral.  A roadtrip down the storied Highway 61 ensues involving drugs, Jello Biafra as a border crossing guard, hunting for a chicken dinner, bingo, and possible pursuit by the Devil.  Again, very funny, very weird, and very, very original.


----------



## Psionicist (Jun 6, 2005)

The Last Casino: http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0419909/ Canadian TV-movie, defenitely the best movie of 2004 (in my opinion, that is). 

Ong-bak: http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0368909/ Better martial arts scenes than Jet Liu and.. that famous guy who makes lots of action comedies. One of the best "pure" action movies I've seen.

The Parlor: http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0296134/ ... 

Elling: http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0279064/ Great norwegian drama/comedy. Incredible acting.

The Lost Skeleton of Cadavra: http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0307109/ Homeage to 60's horror movies.

Primer: http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0390384/ Geek movie about time. Really freeky.

The Enigma of Kaspar Hauser: http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0071691/ This movie is worth to watch for the acting alone.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 6, 2005)

mmadsen said:
			
		

> Not true, by a long shot, in my case.  I loved _Pulp Fiction_ and hated _Boondock Saints_.



And I didn't care for Pulp Fiction all that much and absolutely love Boondock Saints.

I'll add _Welcome to Collinwood _ to the list.  It's a great flick about criminals who just can't seem to pull off the perfect crime.  Sam Rockwell, William H. Macy, Luis Guzman, and Michael Jeter are stellar in this film.  And George Clooney even makes an appearance.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jun 6, 2005)

I have a bunch, but for now I'll second 1989's _Slipstream_, with the amazing Bob Peck (you'll likely recognize him, even if you don't know the name), Mark Hamill (who is good in the film), and Bill Paxton (who is excellent in the film). Small parts include Ben Kingsly, Robbie Coltrane, and F. Murray Abraham.

It's the story of a post-apocalyptic world where tremendous winds cover the Earth, making for some very interesting adaptations. Science fiction, but of the more fantastic type, so fantasy fans should enjoy it, too.

Not a truly great movie from a "best movies ever made" standpoint, but some awesome ideas, well-presented.


----------



## Hijinks (Jun 6, 2005)

I will throw out "Beloved," which I know will make most men groan and say "Oh no not Oprah!" but it's actually a very good film.  It helps if you've read the book.  And for those men who just can't get over Oprah being in it... Thandie Newton naked?  better?


----------



## Fast Learner (Jun 6, 2005)

Except that, to me, Thandi Newton was unbearably horrific in the film, completely ruining the movie for me. I've not been able to look at her since.


----------



## Rackhir (Jun 6, 2005)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> I have a bunch, but for now I'll second 1989's _Slipstream_,
> 
> Not a truly great movie from a "best movies ever made" standpoint, but some awesome ideas, well-presented.




I always had the impression that this movie was more MST3k terratory than "Films I'd recomend."


----------



## The_Universe (Jun 6, 2005)

Nellisir said:
			
		

> I always liked _Slipstream_, but I'm pulling total blank on who's in it.
> 
> Cheers
> Nell.



 Are you kidding? I almost shiv'ed out my own eyes half-way through that monstrosity. 

Which, by the way, stars Mark Hamill and the big-game hunter guy who gets eaten by Raptors in Jurassic Park. 

As for my own recommendations for good movies, I'll put in *Grosse Point Blank * with John Cusack.


----------



## barsoomcore (Jun 6, 2005)

Wombat said:
			
		

> Highway 61 -- starring ... Nobody!



Except Don McKellar and Valerie Buhagiar! Sheesh.

Don McKellar was also in Bruce McDonald's _Roadkill_, with Nash the Slash, and enjoyed TV fame (here in Canada, anyway) on _Twitch City_. Valerie hosted Bravo TV's movie program for several years. They're both stalwarts of the Canadian arts scene (leave your Canadian jokes at the door, thank you).

And add me to the list of people who love _Pulp Fiction_ but have no time for second-rate retreads like _Boondock Saints_. And as much as I loved _Ong Bak_, Tony Jaa's got a ways to go before he's in the realm of Jet Li and Jackie Chan. Pretending that's not true only reveals one's lack of familiarity with action cinema. _Ong Bak_ was great, but it wasn't _Drunken Master II_ or _Once Upon A Time In China_. Give Tony some time, let him grow up and stretch a bit, and if he doesn't get himself KILLED, he's going to join the action movie pantheon, no question.


----------



## ragboy (Jun 6, 2005)

Glengarry Glen Ross - Fantastic movie and the only Mamet play that's made the transition to the big screen with any competence.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Jun 6, 2005)

I'll agree with most all of *Mark's* pics.
And I'll add to the list my choices... Note that many of these are foreign and/or subtitled, and range from being "kid-friendly" to more "adult-oriented".

--Anything by Akira Kurosawa. 
--Equilibrium (Already mentioned, but I'll second it.)
--Event Horizon
--Dogville
--Ma Vie en Rose (French, about a cross-dressing child) 
--Chambermaid on the Titanic (Romantic French fable)
--Coty of Lost Children (French: already recommended, but worth the second mention!!)
--Shaolin Soccer (See the original, not the ridiculous English version!!)
--The Road Home (One of my favorites, it's a romantic Asian fable.)
--Dancer in the Dark (From Lars Von Trier, very downbeat and depressing.)
--Amelie (Beautiful French fable)
--The Night Porter (Hypnotic tale from several decades ago starring the beautiful Charlotte Rampling.)
--Twin Peaks: Fire Walk With Me  (Worth seeing even if you haven't seen the series.)
--The Thief
--Billy Elliot (Great perfomrance by a young Jamie Bell!!)


----------



## Hijinks (Jun 6, 2005)

> Thandi Newton was unbearably horrific in the film, completely ruining the movie for me. I've not been able to look at her since.



 In her defense, that's the way the character was written.  Beloved is a ghost, returned to earth in the body of a woman it claimed from the grave.  She stayed pretty true to the character as written in the novel.


----------



## Mallus (Jun 6, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Glengarry Glen Ross - Fantastic movie and the only Mamet play that's made the transition to the big screen with any competence.



I thought House of Games was good...

I'll add a trio from Wes Anderson (someone who gets a lot of mileage out of the idea that art can be both overwhelmingly fake and true at the same time)

Rushmore

The Royal Tenenbaums

The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou


----------



## reveal (Jun 6, 2005)

I agree with a lot of folks here. Here are a few of my favorites:

Freaks - Brillliantly written, directed and acted about a troop of circus freaks and their bond with one another.

Dazed and Confused - A fun film that has an AWESOME soundtrack.

Rustler's Rhapsody - Cheesy fun at its best. Jolly R. Blackburn likes this movie a lot too. 

Streets of Fire - A classic from the 80's. I think I saw it about 100 times on HBO.

Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle - Silly movie. Every person I've "forced" to watch this was glad they did. Very funny.

Noises Off... - Classic. John Ritter, Christopher Reeve, Micharl Caine, Carol Burnett, Larry from Perfect Strangers... _Everyone's_ in this movie.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 6, 2005)

Alexander Nevsky (1938)
Great battle scene on a frozen lake! Classic Russian film.


----------



## Tanager (Jun 7, 2005)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> The Enigma of Kaspar Hauser: http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0071691/ This movie is worth to watch for the acting alone.




Excellent movie.


----------



## haiiro (Jun 7, 2005)

I'd put Zero Effect, Secretary, The Arrival and The Minus Man solidly in this category -- quietly good, and I think largely off the radar. I've probably watched The Arrival 15 times -- I mean, how can you go wrong with Charlie Sheen as a radio astronomer/action hero?


----------



## reveal (Jun 7, 2005)

I also recommend The Others. Great flick.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Jun 7, 2005)

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Kill Bill makes so much more sense once you've watched Circle Of Iron.
> 
> I didn't know it was out on DVD yet. My thanks.



I didn't know that either. Given that my VHS recording of the movie off HBO is probably over two decades old by now, I should probably get the DVD.

I'll also recommend Second Hand Lions, I watched it with friends just last night.

To add one that hasn't been mentioned, I loved _The Magic Christian_ when I first saw it, but that was also decades ago. Peter Sellers, Ringo Starr and a cameo by Racquel Welch as a whip-wielding dominatrix-clad galley slave work master.


----------



## cuteasaurus (Jun 7, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Are you kidding? I almost shiv'ed out my own eyes half-way through that monstrosity.
> 
> Which, by the way, stars Mark Hamill and the big-game hunter guy who gets eaten by Raptors in Jurassic Park.
> 
> As for my own recommendations for good movies, I'll put in *Grosse Point Blank * with John Cusack.




Slipsteam...absolutely not.  I am saddened to say I subjected my friends (including The_Universe- sorry about that) to that movie before I knew how bad it was.  Don't watch it.  Even if you're curious...stay away...

On an upnote, Boondock Saints is Hilarious and they're making a second one...


----------



## Rackhir (Jun 7, 2005)

The Arrival definitely doesn't belong, it might not be a pos, but it is a definite B-grade film. Much as "Barb-Wire" is the one true guilty pleasure of mine, I wouldn't recomend it to anyone who wouldn't appreciate it's two main assets, well three if you count Pamela's sneering while wearing tight black leather outfits. 

Streets of Fire BTW was the inspiration for the rock concert at the begining of the Original Bubblegum Crisis OVA.


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 7, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Alexander Nevsky (1938)
> Great battle scene on a frozen lake! Classic Russian film.




And Sergei Prokofiev wrote the film score. How can you go wrong?


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 7, 2005)

fredramsey said:
			
		

> Circle of Iron. Recently came out on DVD. It is a film about Zen that Bruce Lee wanted to make, and I think wrote the story. Very obscure, very cool, IMHO.




Probably one of my most favorite movies of all time.  I didn't know it was on DVD. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 7, 2005)

Well lots of the movies that I like have already been mentioned. Right now, only cause I got the DVD this weekend, I would suggested *Shaun of the Dead* - a romantic comic, with Zombies!


----------



## NuclearWookiee (Jun 7, 2005)

cuteasaurus said:
			
		

> Slipsteam...absolutely not. I am saddened to say I subjected my friends (including The_Universe- sorry about that) to that movie before I knew how bad it was. Don't watch it. Even if you're curious...stay away...
> 
> On an upnote, Boondock Saints is Hilarious and they're making a second one...




Good girl.  *pat pat*


----------



## cuteasaurus (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks...

Also, Shaun of the Dead...even several viewings later is funny stuff.  The scene in the backyard involving records as weapons is pure comedic gold.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 7, 2005)

cuteasaurus said:
			
		

> Thanks...
> 
> Also, Shaun of the Dead...even several viewings later is funny stuff.  The scene in the backyard involving records as weapons is pure comedic gold.





Easily one of the funniest films I've ever seen. And probably managed to have more jumpy parts in it than most zombie films I've seen. And it actually made me care about the characters. Shaun of the Dead, it does everything and does it well.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jun 7, 2005)

I'll add a good one from last year that I finally saw on HBO last night: _The Cooler_ starring William H. Macy, Maria Bello and Alec Baldwin (who should have won an Oscar for this). Macy plays a schlub of a reformed gambler with luck so bad it actually radiates from him, who's used by a very shady casino boss (Baldwin) to "cool down" tables where someone's on a hot streak. This movie wasn't the downer I had assumed it was from previews, although it goes to some dark places.

Incidentally, I told a co-worker this morning that I'd seen it.  He said he'd seen it too and liked it, although it had "a little too much nude William H. Macy for my comfort".  

So of course I responded with "Exactly how much nude William H. Macy _are_ you comfortable with?"


----------



## trancejeremy (Jun 7, 2005)

Slipstream is one of those DVDs that sell for a $1.

Personally, didn't do much for me.

Dark City is another cheap DVD. Not quite as cheap - $6. But one of my favorites. 

On a slightly similar slant as Dark City is another movie I like alot (but is not cheap), the 13th Floor


----------



## Temprus (Jun 7, 2005)

Some already mentioned favorites include:

Dark City
Ghost Dog: The Way of the Samurai (an interesting RPG too)
Without a Clue
Zero Effect

Two movies I really like not mentioned:

A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum: A musical comedy set in Roman times, about a slave trying to help his master's son get his dream girl so he can have his freedom.

The Lion in Winter: A drama where Henry II hosts Christmas for his backstabbing family. Stars Peter O' Toole, Katharine Hepburn, Anthony Hopkins, Nigel Terry and Timothy Dalton.


----------



## Ryltar (Jun 7, 2005)

Two movies I dig:

"Memento" - ever tried to watch a film that is basically backwards, only the scenes are forwards? Great imagery, nice story, and absolutely mind-blowing concept.

"Donnie Darko" - can't describe that film. It's just weird, but pure genius. One of the films that makes you think.


----------



## rbingham2000 (Jun 7, 2005)

Another vote for Boondock Saints, which I have to say is nothing like Pulp Fiction, even if some of the scenes are reminiscent of that Tarantino favorite.

I especially liked the interplay between Smecker and the other cops, the general format the movie went by (having Smecker and the cops investigate the crime scene and then showing how the brothers pulled it off -- something I'm definitely _yoinking_ if I ever get the chance to do a movie or a graphic novel), and the three major gun fight sequences. 

My favorite Boondock shootout was the big fight in front of the Sick Mob Man's house between the three Saints (Connor, Murphy and Rocco) and Il Duce, the ultimate badass of the movie, played by Billy Connolly, who shows off a dramatic potential rarely seen in a lot of the comedic stuff that he did.


----------



## merztrumpet (Jun 7, 2005)

_Lady Snowblood_ (1973) – Yuki’s (Meiko Kaji) family is murdered, save her mother, by a band of criminals. After being tortured, the mother ends up in prison. She allows herself to be impregnated to carry out her revenge. Although she’s passes on during childbirth, left behind is Yuki, or Shurayuki-hime, who undertakes exstensive training to hunt down her families killers.

_Youth of the Beast_ (1963) – One of Seijun Suzuki’s breakthrough films, Youth of the Beast is a yakuza film and an admirable display of sixties crime cinema. Jo Shishido plays a violent ex-detective searching for the murderer of a friend and fellow detective. Shishido enters the yakuza underworld playing opposing sides in an attempt to cause a gang war. His plans are streadily revealed as the movie reaches it's fantastic closure. Highly recommended for fans of yakuza and crime films.

_Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance_ (2002) – Chan-wook Park directs a film starring electrocution, rape, and revenge. If you hadn’t caught it from the title, this movie overtly centers around vengeance. It starts out rather placid with an honest attempt to prolong a life through an underground kidney deal but after an accidental death everything begins to fall apart as each party has it's turn to avenge.

_Immortel (ad vitam)_ (2004) - A French devised sci-fi movie directed by Enkil Bilal, Immortel is one of the first of several films to be filmed completely in front of a green screen. The effects themselves vary. The city backdrop is fantastic and the digital characters, while animated competently, sometimes look at little too generated. Apparently it's 2095 and a large Pyramid has appeared over NYC, where the story takes place. Eugenics are prevalent and have allowed all sorts of 'upgrades' or mutations for humanity. The story starts with a woman with blue 'hair' getting arrested.

_Zu: Warriors from the Magic Mountain_ (1983) - Hark Tsui's Chinese action/fantasy epic Zu was a pretty major turning point in Hong Kong cinema in terms of production values and exposure. Ti Ming-Chi, a Chinese warrior, is caught up between warring Chinese clans. Somehow he finds himself in the company of a powerful sifu (teacher) and a pair of skilled monks. Scene after scene they journey to find a pair of legendary swords that are the only hope against stopping an oncoming demon. Dated by today's standards, but very entertaining. Apparently there’s a pseudo sequel out now as well.

_Wild Zero_ (2000) – This could be the only rock-n-roll zombie flick. Ace, Masashi Endô, after doing a daring deed becomes blood brothers with Guitar Wolf. Soon after he discovers harmful roaming zombies. Calling on Guitar Wolf, Bass Wolf (RIP), and Drum Wolf, they find themselves battling an alien invasion in full rock-n-roll spirit. Very B-movie and very entertaining.

_Versus_ (2000) – Two men escape from prison and meet some yakuza at the edge of a forest. While waiting for the man in charge a scuffle breaks out with one of the men shot. He comes back as a zombie and is downed in a hail of bullets. The prisoners bolt into the woods (with a lady) and the yakuza give a chase. Apparently the forest holds unmarked burial sites waiting to be disturbed. With a nod to early Peter Jackson, Ryuhei Kitamura’s pseudo-sequel to Down to Hell is a comedic action/horror zombie martial arts movie - lite on horror, heavy on action. A sequel has been announced (with a higher budget).

_Sonatine_ (1993) – Really well done, unconventional crime film directed, edited and written by Takeshi Kitano. Kitano plays Aniki, a successful and jaded yakuza clan leader on his way out. Him and several other yakuza are sent to Okinawa to assist in ending a gang war. After several days and several dead yakuza, the situation is still clouded and Aniki retreats to a remote beach house with several other yakuza to wait. After rescuing a woman from rape the camera leaves the violence and concentrates on the lives of the yakuza themselves. Sonatine is a thoughtful, involved and character driven yakuza flick that clearly expresses Kitano’s unique style. Very good.


----------



## MonsterMash (Jun 7, 2005)

Ryltar said:
			
		

> Two movies I dig:
> 
> "Memento" - ever tried to watch a film that is basically backwards, only the scenes are forwards? Great imagery, nice story, and absolutely mind-blowing concept.
> 
> "Donnie Darko" - can't describe that film. It's just weird, but pure genius. One of the films that makes you think.



Actually I think all of Christopher Nolan's films have been good:
Insomnia though the original is supposed to be better
Memento 
Following


----------



## Warrior Poet (Jun 7, 2005)

Several have already mentioned _Ghost Dog: The Way of the Samurai_, and I second this.

I'd also like to add pretty much the whole rest of director Jim Jarmusch's catalog, including the following standouts:

_Down By Law_ - This is a great film, and one of the ways Jarmusch shows he's a master of black-and-white film photography.  Stars John Lurie, Roberto Benigni, and Tom Waits, as three hard-luck cases thrown together in the same New Orleans jail cell.  It's fascinating, and funny, and tragic, all at once.

_Dead Man_ - I love westerns, and frankly, this may just be the coolest western I've ever seen, and it's like no other western I've ever seen.  It's certainly in my top ten, probably number 2 after the Holy Trinity (_A Fistful of Dollars, For a Few Dollars More, The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly_) which together I place at number 1.  Anyway, _Dead Man_ is so wonderful and strange and otherworldy and gritty and magical and earthy and dark and funny and complex and lyrical and violent and mysterious that it just soars.  The film is awesome, and proves that sometimes, all you need for a soundtrack is Neil Young and his Gibson Les Paul.  This movie rocks.

I'll also second barsoomcore's mention of _Drunken Master II_, and add to it the first one, _Drunken Master_.  Even if you're not a Jackie Chan fan, these films are awesome.  Frankly, the possibility of human movement illustrated by these films is astonishing.  I thought the coolest martial arts I'd ever seen were in _Drunken Master_.  Then I saw _ Drunken Master II_.  Jaw-dropping.

Warrior Poet


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jun 7, 2005)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> I'll add a good one from last year that I finally saw on HBO last night: _The Cooler_ starring William H. Macy, Maria Bello and Alec Baldwin (who should have won an Oscar for this). Macy plays a schlub of a reformed gambler with luck so bad it actually radiates from him, who's used by a very shady casino boss (Baldwin) to "cool down" tables where someone's on a hot streak. This movie wasn't the downer I had assumed it was from previews, although it goes to some dark places.




I totally agree.  The husband recorded it the other night on the DVR and we watched it on a lazy weekend morning.  I really, really enjoyed it.  But then - I always enjoy William H. Macy (see below).  

It had a great message about luck and Love that really just put me in a good place.  I'm still smiling.


So far as my own little known flick that I think everyone should see: _Magnolia_.  

In my opinion, it is P.T. Anderson's best work.  A remarkable cast including Tom Cruise, William H. Macy, Philip S. Hoffman, Juliann Moore, and John C. Riley (my favorie "aw shucks" supporting actor).

It's a very long film - so much so that you may consider it an "obligation," but Tom Cruise's performance is well worth every second.  If you have ever thought he was just a crappy actor, I urge you to watch it and tell me that the man doesn't have talent.

Though it's hard to state what the film is really about, know that it's moving, interesting, and full of tiny plot-hooks that you have to really be paying attention to understand.  (If you pick it up, check out Exodus 8:2 before watching it).


----------



## Rackhir (Jun 7, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> So far as my own little known flick that I think everyone should see: _Magnolia_.
> 
> It's a very long film - so much so that you may consider it an "obligation," but Tom Cruise's performance is well worth every second. If you have ever thought he was just a crappy actor, I urge you to watch it and tell me that the man doesn't have talent.




I'm not sure any film staring Tom Cruse and a cast of major stars can accurately be refered to as "Little known".


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jun 7, 2005)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> I'm not sure any film staring Tom Cruse and a cast of major stars can accurately be refered to as "Little known".



 On many, many occasions when I list it as one of my favorite films people say "What is that?  I've never heard of it."

But, I suppose, maybe I'm discussing film with the wrong people.  ::shrug::


----------



## The_Universe (Jun 7, 2005)

cuteasaurus said:
			
		

> Slipsteam...absolutely not.  I am saddened to say I subjected my friends (including The_Universe- sorry about that) to that movie before I knew how bad it was.  Don't watch it.  Even if you're curious...stay away...
> 
> On an upnote, Boondock Saints is Hilarious and they're making a second one...



 You still owe me for that!  CURSE YOU!


----------



## Fast Learner (Jun 7, 2005)

You _Slipstream_ naysayers just don't know good and truly enjoyable cheese when you see it, especially from a DM point of view. Man, I sitll have fond memories.

And _Magnolia_ is, indeed, one of the finest films ever made (and not in a cheese sense). It is about, to me, how interrelated we all are, how the choices we make every day -- even little choices -- have a big effect on the world.

It's not unlike Altman's _Short Cuts_ in that sense, or the recent release _Crash_, but it's much better than either, imo. Anderson pulls performances out of these fine actors that are beyond what you expect from any of them, Cruise, Macy, and Moore included. Plus it's got Ricky Jay, and everything is improved my a little Ricky Jay.

(Well, maybe not everything, but you know, everything cinematic.)


----------



## Hijinks (Jun 7, 2005)

> Tom Cruise's performance is well worth every second. If you have ever thought he was just a crappy actor, I urge you to watch it and tell me that the man doesn't have talent.



 I never thought he didn't have talent; I did, and do still, think he's a smarmy weasel.  I'm torn between wanting to see "War of the Worlds" because of the history of the story and the special effects, and not seeing it because his face is gonna be in mine the whole time.  Bleh.

I'll second _Memento_ ... awesome film!

Also though the title will be familiar, the version may not be to many:  _The Count of Monte Cristo_ starring Guy Pearce and Jim Caviezel.  My favorite book, acted out by beautiful boys, how could I say no....


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jun 7, 2005)

Hijinks said:
			
		

> I never thought he didn't have talent; I did, and do still, think he's a smarmy weasel.




Oh!  I agree completely!  And - in _Magnolia_ he just plays it up.  He's smarmier than EVER.  You absolutely hate his character.  

So - maybe his performance is so good b/c he's not really acting.  Either way, it's a good, good flick.


----------



## nothing to see here (Jun 7, 2005)

Ryltar said:
			
		

> Two movies I dig:
> 
> "Memento" - ever tried to watch a film that is basically backwards, only the scenes are forwards? Great imagery, nice story, and absolutely mind-blowing concept.
> 
> "Donnie Darko" - can't describe that film. It's just weird, but pure genius. One of the films that makes you think.




We should start watching moves together Ryltar.  My two favourite movies of all time.

For a intriguing movie of a different vein, look for the American Release of "Night Watch"  later this summer...an absorbing horror film and the top grossing Russian made film of all time.


----------



## Storm Raven (Jun 7, 2005)

I wouldn't have thought it as lesser known until recently, but then I met several people who had never heard of it: _The Magnificent Seven_. It is especially interesting to watch it back to back with _The Seven Samurai_.


----------



## nothing to see here (Jun 7, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Actually I think all of Christopher Nolan's films have been good:
> Insomnia though the original is supposed to be better
> Memento
> Following





Yes...following is also a good film.  Christopher Nolan is one to watch.


----------



## barsoomcore (Jun 7, 2005)

merztrumpet: You can come over and watch movies at our house any time. You'll like our collection.

_Wild Zero_ is like the greatest movie ever. EVER. It's like the director reached inside my head, found EVERYTHING I think is cool, and put it in a movie.

"AAAAAACCCCEEEEEEE!!!!!  RRRROOCCCKKK AAANNNDDD RRRROOOOOLLLLL!!!!!!"



I would pick _Peking Opera Blues_ over _Zu_, myself. But I wouldn't consider either very obscure films -- they're two of the biggest hits in HK history. I just think POB holds up better.

Go read my blog, dude. We speak the same language.


----------



## Mark (Jun 8, 2005)

I think I forgot to mention The War Lord (1965) which has some nifty battle bits.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jun 8, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Noises Off... - Classic. John Ritter, Christopher Reeve, Micharl Caine, Carol Burnett, Larry from Perfect Strangers... _Everyone's_ in this movie.




This is a great pick, but I'd suggest the play over the movie.  If you can see it with a good cast the physical jokes are much funnier.

My picks:

_Dark City_
- already been discussed

_Run, Lola, Run_
- a young woman has 20 minutes to come up with the money to save her boyfriend's life, chaos theory intervenes

_The Red Violin_
- the story of a violin ... no really, it's a good drama!

_Best In Show_ (this may not count as little known)
- a comedy/fake documentary about a dog show

_The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert_
- three transvesties cross the Austrailian Outback, a comedy

_Formula 51_
- not really "great" but it's an acceptable Sam Jackson action movie that I think is underrated.  Sam Jack plays a illegal drug chemist who tries to make a big score in London on the day of a huge soccer match.

.... I'm probably forgetting a bunch of others ...


----------



## Pants (Jun 8, 2005)

My picks:

_Boondock Saints_

_Dark City_

_Dazed and Confused_ - I love this movie. I personally think it has one of the best opening scenes ever. 

_The Third Man_ - It's old and I never seem to see it mentioned anywhere...

_Sneakers_ - How well known is this movie? Only one of my friends has ever heard of it and he loves it too.


----------



## merztrumpet (Jun 8, 2005)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> I would pick _Peking Opera Blues_ over _Zu_, myself. But I wouldn't consider either very obscure films -- they're two of the biggest hits in HK history.



I thought about that last night and I suppose it comes down to the angle you approach watching movies. I've been quite surprised by some of the selections in this thread but not everyone looks at the different markets, so in some sense Delicatessen or 12 Monkeys is obscure. For example, Viimne reliikvia (The Last Relic) is probably the most popular film over in Estonia to the extent that acquaintances of mine joke that all the votes on IMDB must be from the Estonians. But you'll be hardpressed to find a common movie viewer who has heard of it outside of Estonia, much less watched it (In my experience at least). Realizing these different degrees of obscurity, I attempted to list films that might appeal to some here but don't appear to be discussed often. Zu seemed appropriate despite it's success. 

Have you watched the sequel?


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jun 8, 2005)

Nosferatu  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0013442/
My favorite vampire movie ever.


----------



## Frostmarrow (Jun 8, 2005)

nothing to see here said:
			
		

> We should start watching moves together Ryltar.  My two favourite movies of all time.




If you do you could pick up The Machinist and Mulholland Drive. I bet you'll like those if you enjoyed Donnie Darko and Memento.


----------



## feydras (Jun 8, 2005)

Some i haven't seen mentioned yet...

House of Yes - black comedy starring Parker Posey.  Clever and twisted.

Angel Heart - private eye, new orleans, set in post WWI?, and voodoo. - probably fairly well known, but maybe not to younger folks.

Serpent and the Rainbow - voodoo set in Haiti

- feydras


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jun 8, 2005)

Pants said:
			
		

> _Dazed and Confused_ - I love this movie. I personally think it has one of the best opening scenes ever.




On of the greats?  Definately.  Lesser known?  Nah.  

Maybe it's just my generation, but I think I would literally be stoned (hehehe, stoned!) if asked by a peer, "Hey, Liz!  Have you seen Dazed and Confused?" and I responded, "Nope!"

I'd put it in the "most popular movies of my lifetime" category.  But - again - maybe it's just my generation.


----------



## reveal (Jun 8, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> On of the greats?  Definately.  Lesser known?  Nah.
> 
> Maybe it's just my generation, but I think I would literally be stoned (hehehe, stoned!) if asked by a peer, "Hey, Liz!  Have you seen Dazed and Confused?" and I responded, "Nope!"
> 
> I'd put it in the "most popular movies of my lifetime" category.  But - again - maybe it's just my generation.




It's a cult classic. I've found movies like that aren't well known by the general public. 

"That's what you're talkin' 'bout!"
"You're nuts junior!"


----------



## reveal (Jun 8, 2005)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> Nosferatu  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0013442/
> My favorite vampire movie ever.




Shadow of the Vampire was a really good movie about the making of Nosferatu. Willem Defoe played a great Max Schreck.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Jun 8, 2005)

_Frequency_ about a guy who starts talking to his dad from 30 years ago on an old CB radio.  I really enjoyed this one.

_Below_ ghost story aboard a WW2 submarine.

_Amelie_ French film about a young woman's quirky adventures.

_Enigma_ About the WW2 codebreakers.


----------



## Farganger (Jun 8, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> I think I forgot to mention The War Lord (1965) which has some nifty battle bits.




I'll second this one. It was a happy day for me when this finally became available on DVD.

Nice soundtrack and action, but what I really enjoy most is the dialogue, which makes sense as it was adapted from a very popular play, "The Lovers". The film was a pet project for Heston, who loved the stage play, and while it is far from his most popular film, it is perhaps his most personal.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jun 8, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Oh!  I agree completely!  And - in _Magnolia_ he just plays it up.  He's smarmier than EVER.  You absolutely hate his character.
> 
> So - maybe his performance is so good b/c he's not really acting.  Either way, it's a good, good flick.



Well... that's not he part that I was impressed with. It's during the interview, and then later at his father's bedside, when I realized that he can really act. Incredible stuff.

Though he's just a very small part of why I love the film.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jun 8, 2005)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> It's during the interview, and then later at his father's bedside, when I realized that he can really act. Incredible stuff.




Indeed - the bedside scene is definately his best.  No doubt about it.

And - he's definately not _the_ reason that I love the movie.  But, his performance is one of the (many) aspects of the movie that had me so floored that I couldn't believe that people weren't raving in the streets about what a good film it was.


----------



## Tolen Mar (Jun 8, 2005)

As far as sneakers goes, you arent the only one.  One day  Ill have the presence of mind to toss a tape in the machine while its on.

Most of the movies I would add to the list have already been mentioned.  Its nice to find out that I havent just been picking wierd movies, that there are others out there who enjoy them as well.  (Ask my wife.  She's sat through plenty of strange and bizarre movies, not saying a word, because she knows how much fun I'm having.)

I dont know if these fit the bill as far as obscurity goes, but around here (i.e. my hometown) not many have heard of them:

Toys
Brazil
I'd say any godzilla movie (except for that matthew broderik thing), but I think Id just be preaching to the choir here.
The Adventures of Baron Munchausen
The Puppet Masters (about the aliens, not the deranged puppets)

Aw heck, just about anything Gilliam works on turns out pretty good.

And no one has mentioned Death Race 2000?  A great campy flick with Stallone and Carradine, cars, blood, death, and destruction?

And lastly, how about Rollerball?  (The older one, though the newer one was watchable at least.)


----------



## Elrik_DarkFury (Jun 8, 2005)

Particle_Man said:
			
		

> Dead Man, with Johnny Depp.  Tres Cool.  Western, but done the "meaning of life when I am going to die" way.




Man! this movie is really brilliant.
Depp is a great actor.Also the soundtrack with acoustic-electric guitars is completely awesome.

__________________
The Wizard


----------



## S. Baldrick (Jun 8, 2005)

A real gem was "Breaker Morant" which was the dramatization of the court martial of 3 Australian officers at the end of the Boar War in South Africa.  The directing, acting and writing are nothing short of perfect.  There is not a weak link in the cast and the story real draws you in


----------



## Rackhir (Jun 8, 2005)

Tolen Mar said:
			
		

> Toys




I really hated that movie. The whole "Millitary is innately Evil" attitude that it and some other films have really bother me. That and I just thought it was a bad movie.


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 8, 2005)

S. Baldrick said:
			
		

> A real gem was "Breaker Morant" which was the dramatization of the court martial of 3 Australian officers at the end of the Boar War in South Africa.  The directing, acting and writing are nothing short of perfect.  There is not a weak link in the cast and the story real draws you in




Yep, starring Edward Woodward. Very cool...
Maybe not lesser known, but still very powerful are _8mm _ and _American History X_.


----------



## Tolen Mar (Jun 8, 2005)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> I really hated that movie. The whole "Millitary is innately Evil" attitude that it and some other films have really bother me.




You mean the military isnt innately evil?


----------



## Someone (Jun 8, 2005)

Tanager said:
			
		

> _El Espinazo del diablo_ Guillermo Del Toro's masterpiece. I saw this in untitled in Sapnish while in Mexico. Now, I can barely understand a bit of Spanish here and there, but the film is so well crafted visually that I understood it anyway.




Don´t feel bad. I´m spanish and couldn´t understand a word anyway.


----------



## barsoomcore (Jun 9, 2005)

merztrumpet said:
			
		

> I've been quite surprised by some of the selections in this thread but not everyone looks at the different markets, so in some sense Delicatessen or 12 Monkeys is obscure.



Sure, and it's easy to forget that everyone has a different frame of reference and so terms like "little known" probably evoke more responses of the type "None of my friends had ever heard of this picture" than "Very few people in the world know of this picture", which is what I'm thinking of.


			
				merztrumpet said:
			
		

> I attempted to list films that might appeal to some here but don't appear to be discussed often. Zu seemed appropriate despite it's success.



Yeah, for sure.


			
				merztrumpet said:
			
		

> Have you watched the sequel?



Nope. I've gotten very cautious about Mr. Hark's output these days. Sometimes you get a little gem like _Time and Tide_, and sometimes you get a painful chunk of excrement like _The Vampire Hunters_. It pays to be careful, I've found.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 9, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> Don´t feel bad. I´m spanish and couldn´t understand a word anyway.



Really?  I had it on my Netflix queue and was actually looking forward to watching it without the subtitles since it's been a few years since I've used Spanish regularly and I'm a bit rusty.  I can usually understand everything fine, unless the accent is really extreme still, though.  What's the deal with this one?


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 9, 2005)

S. Baldrick said:
			
		

> ...the Boar War in South Africa.



Tee-hee.  That's almost as good as the Gorilla War someone was talking about in another thread the other day.  I'd love to see all these animals going to war myself.

I think maybe you mean the Boer War.


----------



## Rackhir (Jun 9, 2005)

You probably know this already, but The Devil's Backbone, is available at least subtitled in english (don't know if it's dubbed or subtitled).


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 9, 2005)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> You probably know this already, but The Devil's Backbone, is available at least subtitled in english (don't know if it's dubbed or subtitled).



The Netflix entry looks like it's subtitled.  I was hoping to not use the subtitles; as much to refresh my Spanish as anything else.

Oh well, if I don't understand it, I suppose I can always turn them on.  Subtitles are always so distracting to me, though.  Depending on the speed of the dialogue, I have a hard time actually watching the movie sometimes, which obviously defeats the purpose.  I'm so visually oriented, that I want to see what's going on uninterrupted by having to read the little words at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## Someone (Jun 9, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Really?  I had it on my Netflix queue and was actually looking forward to watching it without the subtitles since it's been a few years since I've used Spanish regularly and I'm a bit rusty.  I can usually understand everything fine, unless the accent is really extreme still, though.  What's the deal with this one?




Simply, some of the actors speak in a way that´s quite hard to understand. It´s a flaw of many spanish films; apparently, if you´re a good actor you must speak in short bursts and trample over your own words.


----------



## Welverin (Jun 9, 2005)

Josie and the Pussycats, I find it endlessly amusing.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jun 9, 2005)

Ah, indeed. Absolutely hilarious film. But you do have to "get" it early-on. Otherwise it's crap, I'm sure. When watching, it's good to know that there was NO paid product placement in the film, regardless of what you see. That's what makes it so funny, in large part.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Jun 9, 2005)

Thought of another one

_Zatochi, the Blind Swordsman_

Fun, samurai sword swinging action flick.


----------



## nothing to see here (Jun 9, 2005)

Frostmarrow said:
			
		

> If you do you could pick up The Machinist and Mulholland Drive. I bet you'll like those if you enjoyed Donnie Darko and Memento.




The Mechanist is on my "to see list"...but I agree Mulholland Drive has that same...'messing with your mind' kind of appeal.  Let's stick 'Primer' on there too.

When we have our movie night, Frostmarrow, you'll certainly be invited.


----------



## sniffles (Jun 9, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> On of the greats? Definately. Lesser known? Nah.
> 
> Maybe it's just my generation, but I think I would literally be stoned (hehehe, stoned!) if asked by a peer, "Hey, Liz! Have you seen Dazed and Confused?" and I responded, "Nope!"
> 
> I'd put it in the "most popular movies of my lifetime" category. But - again - maybe it's just my generation.




Not sure which generation you belong to, but that movie is about my generation (I graduated from high school in '78), and I can't stand it!!  I grew up in Texas, too, and every time I've seen part of the movie I just get annoyed by the anachronisms.   Same reason I can't watch "That 70s Show".   

Actually, for a list like this I would suggest almost any movie made before 1970, with the exceptions of "Gone With the Wind" and "The Wizard of Oz" (they're so overexposed).  Many old black and white movies, and especially silent movies, have started to drop out of the public consciousness.  I would particularly recommend any silent movie starring either Charlie Chaplin or Buster Keaton.  These men were masters of comedy, but nowadays no one will watch their films because they're in b&w and have title cards.  Everyone should see "Modern Times" at least once if they have any interest in films beyond Star Wars or Adam Sandler comedies.


----------



## mmadsen (Jun 9, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> Not sure which generation you belong to, but that movie is about my generation (I graduated from high school in '78), and I can't stand it!!  I grew up in Texas, too, and every time I've seen part of the movie I just get annoyed by the anachronisms.



Examples?


----------



## mmadsen (Jun 9, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> Simply, some of the actors speak in a way that´s quite hard to understand. It´s a flaw of many spanish films; apparently, if you´re a good actor you must speak in short bursts and trample over your own words.



Brando wasn't Spanish...


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 9, 2005)

And maybe I'm the _wrong_ generation, but I've never seen _Dazed and Confused_, nor has it ever struck me that that movie is part of the public consciousness in any meaningful way.

i.e., I haven't necessarily run across lots of people who've seen it relative to anything else, and I certainly never hear people quoting it.

Although I guess maybe I wouldn't know if they were quoting it.


----------



## mmadsen (Jun 9, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I certainly never hear people quoting it.
> 
> Although I guess maybe I wouldn't know if they were quoting it.



"That's what I love about these high school girls, man. I get older, they stay the same age."

"I only came here to do two things, kick some ass and drink some beer." [glances over his shoulder] "Looks like we're almost outta beer."

"We got 411 Positrac outback, 750 double pumper Edelbrock intakes, bored over 30, 11 to 1 pop-up pistons, turbo-jet 390 horsepower. We're talkin' some in' muscle."

"Say, man, you got a joint?"
"No, not on me, man."
"It'd be a lot cooler if you did."


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 9, 2005)

Sorry, none of those rings a bell.


----------



## reveal (Jun 9, 2005)

mmadsen said:
			
		

> "That's what I love about these high school girls, man. I get older, they stay the same age."




Useless trivia: As he's saying that, or right before I don't remember, a girl walks by with brown hair. If you pause it, you can see it's a young Renee Zellweger. She's from Texas, as is Matthew McConaughey, and was friends with the director. It was an uncredited part.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jun 9, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> And maybe I'm the _wrong_ generation, but I've never seen _Dazed and Confused_, nor has it ever struck me that that movie is part of the public consciousness in any meaningful way.




Dazed and Confused came out in 1993 and - for a group of people that are now twenty-somethings - it became *the movie*.  It was quoted constantly throughout my high school years... and created in me a fear of high school "initiation" so great that I cried myself to sleep the night before going into the 9th grade.

All through high school, I could attend any number of parties and be totally certain that it would eventually grace the television screen at some point... 

Sure - it's about the 70's, but - it really had a large impact on those that were moving on to high school/in high school when it came out.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 9, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Dazed and Confused came out in 1993 and - for a group of people that are now twenty-somethings - it became *the movie*.  It was quoted constantly throughout my high school years... and created in me a fear of high school "initiation" so great that I cried myself to sleep the night before going into the 9th grade.



See, for my generation, that movie was _Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure._  Not that that caused me to fear anything... like phone booths, or military school's in Alaska, or anything like that.  But we all quoted it to death in High School.


----------



## reveal (Jun 9, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> See, for my generation, that movie was _Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure._  Not that that caused me to fear anything... like phone booths, or military school's in Alaska, or anything like that.  But we all quoted it to death in High School.




Bill and Ted was my generation too. But I still watched, and loved, Dazed and Confused.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Jun 9, 2005)

I'll also chime in with a couple of others:

I'll second *Run,Lola,Run* and *The Red Violin*.
I'll add:
*The King of Masks*
*Central Station*: Amazing performance by Fernando Monentegro
*The Musketeer*: Kinda cheesy, but a great popcorn flick!!
*Children of Heaven*
*The Emperor and the Assassin*

And going back a ways:
*The Cook, The Thief, His Wife and Her Lover*
*Eat, Drink, Man, Woman*
*The Wedding Banquet*


----------



## mmadsen (Jun 9, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Bill and Ted was my generation too. But I still watched, and loved, Dazed and Confused.



Same here.  And my older brother -- of the _Fast Times at Ridgemont High_ generation -- loves _Dazed and Confused_ even more than I do.


----------



## sniffles (Jun 10, 2005)

mmadsen said:
			
		

> Examples?




Their hair is too long (at my school the boys couldn't have hair past their ears until 1977)!


----------



## Simplicity (Jun 11, 2005)

Cube
Cube Zero 
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (too popular for the list?)
Event Horizon
Kentucky Fried Movie
Kung-Pow: Enter the Fist (Great once you realize they're remaking a movie by super-imposing some schmoe over old Kung Fu movies)
The Hudsucker Proxy
The Last Supper

I'll also second (or third)...
Dark City
Run, Lola, Run
Shawn of the Dead
Titus


----------



## Tanager (Jun 11, 2005)

Simplicity said:
			
		

> The Last Supper




Thank you, this was the movie I was thinking of here.


----------

